# Installing FreeBSD 8 with UNetbootin from USB flash using Win XP



## Bor_p (Dec 29, 2009)

You can't just use ISO image of FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE in UNetbootin. It would not boot.
So I have read this article, which was extremely helpful.
So, walkthrough:
1. Download and install UNetbootin from: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
2. Download 8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
3. Create native UNetbootin 7.0-RELEASE bootable system on your USB Flash.
4. Using any suitable program, like WinRAR or DaemonTools, copy 8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso contents to root directory of your USB Flash.
4. Boot from your USB Flash.
5. Make sure you set Release Name in Options dialog to 8.0-RELEASE.
6. Make sure you select DOS partition in installation media dialog.
5. Do install FreeBSD normally.
That's it!


----------



## Manix (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks this is cool, 

so for step

*5. Make sure you set Release Name in Options dialog to 8.0-RELEASE.*

do you have to set the Release name in boot options of Unetbootin?
e.g. hit tab and the change /ubkern initrd=/ubinit

to something else? like /ubkern initrd=*/RELEASE-8.0*

I copied the whole dir from the disc1 ISO over onto my USB stick, but something is wrong as it still won't boot 

sure it is something simple

Thanks


----------



## Bor_p (Dec 30, 2009)

Steps 5 and 6 are for sysinstall, which is started after booting from USB stick. This sysinstall is from 7.0-RELEASE, but you can make it install 8.0-RELEASE by changing this string in sysinstall Options dialog.


----------



## Bor_p (Dec 30, 2009)

Also make sure you make boot system on USB stick with the help of Unetbootin, selecting included FreeRTOS 7.0-RELEASE distribution. If you try to use Diskimage option with 8.0-RELEASE iso image, it won't boot.
Also in my first post there is a lost link. Please read this article for further info.
Good luck.


----------



## Manix (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Bor,

Thats working now 

Good info thanks again!


----------

